# Grind For Cold Brew



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Everything I have read suggests a coarse grind for cold brew coffee. What would happen if I used espresso grind?

Having dialled in my Mignon I would be loathe to change it so radically .

If I need a cheaper machine purely for brewed coffee do you have any recommendations please?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When you say 'cheaper machine' assume you're referring to grinder? If so, possibly the best alternative at the moment is the Hausgrind - hand grinder. Getting excellent reviews for consistency of grind for both coarse and espresso. Extremely well made. Price is around £130.00. Baratza electric grinders have a good reputation for consistent coarse grind. You might be lucky to pick one up second hand if you are patient and scour the sites.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Are dualit or krups worth considering, even if used exclusively for brewed coffee?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> Are dualit or krups worth considering, even if used exclusively for brewed coffee?


Not really, and they're far too light to even make a useful doorstop.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Lol ok. Is a Hario OK for this?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Not really, and they're far too light to even make a useful doorstop.


I can confirm!! My door keeps closing when using the dualit as a doorstop although it still performs better as a door stop than a grinder!!

I will be selling it shortly, however not on these forums, I am not that cruel!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Would a Skerton do for brewed?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Have read that the Skerton may not be good at coarser grinds. Anything a bit cheaper than the Hausgrind?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not really. A. Dualit, Skerton, Porlex etc will 'do a job' but the better the consistency of the grind the better the brewed coffee. Hausgrind looks like the best option but not as cheap.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

And not as easy to actually take delivery it seems?!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Looking at the website however it mentions a shop coming into existence?!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you're steeping in cold water, it probably doesn't matter too much regarding grind fineness, as long as you can filter the silt out. If it's a cold drip brew it'll matter more.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Porlex even? OK OK I know...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Should work at finer settings, if you're using your Clever, it would be better to use the Porlex with a permanent filter, plus paper (better for hot brew too), there's a relatively cheap Cilio 4-cup one on Amazon, it doesn't fit right (Swissgold & Kone do)...but then you're hardly worried about heat loss 

If you want to hang fire for a day or two, I could have trial run for you...not today though...I've overdone it already! ;-) What kind of steep time are you anticipating?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hot or Cold? I was thinking of overnight for cold but am happy to be guided


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll get a cold one on tonight, try a sip in the morning, but a proper tasting in the evening...I mean, it can't get any colder-er? I've never done a cold (start) brew before, so feel free to ignore everything I say on the matter!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

If you have started one at all you have more experience than me. Makes you an expert


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Preliminary findings...AKA cock-ups?

Recipes I checked out all referred to making a concentrate, 4.5:1 water to coffee.

Rinsed the filter paper with hot water, because it "felt right". Also used the Cilio 4 cup goldtone filter & Volvic.

Grinding 30g of beans in a Porlex isn't fun. Especially as mine is set fine (3 clicks out - figured I'd try what works hot).









4.5:1 at 30g of coffee = 135g of water. I forgot about the big well under the filter that the new CCD has, 135g of water only leaves a couple of tablespoons above the filter...just enough to moisten the coffee...if it crouches down very low....







I can see why a French press is often used now...or, even a cup/bowl & use the Clever to filter?

...so filled it up to 370g water to 30g coffee, to give it some chance of infusing, I won't be diluting it with more water or ice.

So far so good, all considered, nothing has exploded, or caught fire ...yet...







.


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

I have just tasted my first cold brew too. I used a Hario Mizudashi Cold Brew Coffee Pot, and put in the recommended 80g of coffee, added just over 1L of water until all the grinds were submerged, and left it in the fridge for 48 hours. Despite using supermarket beans and the grinds were uneven size (was playing with the adjustment dial while seasoning my new Mignon), the coffee tasted ok. It was clean, sweet, and strong, but no dilution required. Prefer it black but I know some people add milk to theirs. Looking forward to preparing the next batch with some light roasted Panama beans that Union recommended.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

80g/l you say? Of course...ha ha, that's exactly what I was aiming for all along...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, quick slurp before heading off for work...delicious! Fruity, toffee, long, rich dark choc aftertaste.

TDS'd it and got 2.15%, this was the first bit out of the Clever, the stuff above may be stronger, but 2.15% puts it around 28% Immersion yield...about as much as you can get out of a coffee drip brewing, hot! I'll drain the rest & give it a proper reading tonight, as there may be some layering throwing off the reading, but this definitely 'works'.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

What sort of grind did you use for this? Thinking of buying a Porlex tall for brewed. Most of my coffee is espresso!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Responses from Hasbean:

As for brewing with the Clever, I'll start with hot brewing:

Grind 26g of coffee as coarse as you would grind for a french press. Rinse your filter with hot water and drain the dripper, then place the coffee in the dripper. Pour 100g of just off the boil water onto the coffee and let it bloom for 30 seconds - this will help with the extraction as it gets rid of the nasty gasses formed by roasting. Add 280g more hot water to bring it to a total for 380g, put the lid on and let it brew for another 2:30, then put it on top of your receptacle, and it should take 1 minute for all the coffee to come through, giving a total of 4 minutes brew time.

Just a heads up, that does brew more than a standard mug, so you may need to brew into a carafe/server.

To brew cold coffee, do the same but instead of 280g, only add about 100g, and make sure to place 180g of ice in the receptacle - iced coffee is loved by some people and hated by others as it does taste very different to hot coffee, but personally I enjoy it.

when brewing with cold water the key is time - it can take up to 24 hours, although 12 is more usual. Simply grind the coffee very coarsely, put it in the Clever Dripped (with the filter obviously) and add cold water. Leave it in the fridge for 12 hours, and give it a try. If it tastes bitter and acrid, you need a coarser grind, if it tastes bland and salty, you need a finer grind.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> What sort of grind did you use for this? Thinking of buying a Porlex tall for brewed. Most of my coffee is espresso!


Porlex 3 clicks out. The Porlex is great for French Press, Clever, Bonavita immersion cone & Aeropress inverted (set fine for all, don't try and get a coarse grind), serviceable for drip (Kalita Wave, V60, Hario Cafeor & Aeropress non-inverted) somewhere around a turn out.

Hausgrind will be better though and better able to handle a wider range of brew methods (Chemex, Brewt, Sowden).


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a Mignon as I drink espresso mostly. The brewed coffee I am likely to make would be Moka or cold brewed, or potentially Clever, Aeropress or FP. I think I am going to buy a Porlex Tall for this.

Does this logic make sense?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Does to me  Up to 20g isn't too much of a chore in the Porlex, single doses for the Aeropress are a breeze. It'll loosen up over time if a bit tight/hard work to start with.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MWJB said:


> OK, quick slurp before heading off for work...delicious! Fruity, toffee, long, rich dark choc aftertaste.
> 
> TDS'd it and got 2.15%, this was the first bit out of the Clever, the stuff above may be stronger, but 2.15% puts it around 28% Immersion yield...about as much as you can get out of a coffee drip brewing, hot! I'll drain the rest & give it a proper reading tonight, as there may be some layering throwing off the reading, but this definitely 'works'.


OK, got home, drained the rest, gave it a good stir & TDS'd it again...the first bit I tried this morning was stronger, must have settled in layers overnight, the remainder was 1.65%TDS, a nominal extraction, pretty much as you'd expect from a hot brew. Still had both side by side & preferred the stronger sample (more chocolatey), so may updose next time.


----------

